# Overclocking Acer Aspire sa80



## seanoasisoldham (Jan 23, 2010)

*Hi guys I have an acer aspire sa80 and was wondering if any one can hlep with overclocking this pc*

MPN ASA80UC4603
Key Features
Form Factor What is "Form Factor"? Tower
Processor Intel Celeron D 3.06 GHz
Installed Memory 512 MB (DDR SDRAM)
Operating System What is "Operating System"? Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Recommended Use Business
Processor
Processor Number 346
Processor Type What is "Processor Type"? Intel Celeron D
Processor Speed What is "Processor Speed"? 3.06 GHz
Processor Manufacturer Intel
Socket Type What is "Socket Type"? Socket LGA775
Processor Upgradability Upgradable
Max Processors Qty. 1
Motherboard
Video Output Interface AGP
Memory
RAM Technology DDR SDRAM
Installed RAM What is "Installed RAM"? 512 MB
Max Supported RAM 2 GB
Number of Memory Slots 2 x DIMMs
Supported RAM Speeds 400 MHz
Technical Features
Integrated Input/Output Ports USB 1.1 x 6 • Serial Port x 1 • RJ45 Lan Port x 1 • PS/2 Mouse x 1 • PS/2 Keyboard x 1 • Parallel Port (ECP/EPP/SPP) x 1
Expansion Bays 2 x 5.25" (External Access) • 4 x 3.5" (Internal Access) • 2 x 3.5" (External Access)
Expansion Slots PCI x 3
Hard Drive
Hard Drive Capacity What is "Hard Drive Capacity"? 160 GB
Hard Drive Interface Serial ATA
Hard Drive Rotation Speed 7,200 RPM
Controller Type Serial ATA
CD / DVD
Optical Drive Type What is "Optical Drive Type"? CD-RW/DVD-ROM (Combo)
Audio / Video
Graphic Processor SiS Mirage
Video Out Ports 15 Pin D-Sub VGA port x 1
Integrated Audio Realtek ALC655 • AC97 Audio Codec
Modem
Modem Type Fax / Modem
Networking
Networking Type Integrated 10/100 Network Card
Data Link Protocol Ethernet • Fast Ethernet
Dimensions
Width 7.25 in.
Depth 18 in.
Height 14.5 in.
Miscellaneous
UPC 750519151785
Family Line Acer Aspire 


Cheers 
Sean


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

OEM PC's aren't likely to have the BIOS options necessary for OCing...at least not that I've seen.


----------

